# Royal Canine for Ace?? (4 months old)



## HockeyAce18 (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey guys, I read some of the threads about feeding our puppies on this forum, and noticed quite a few people feed their dogs Royal Canin. Yesterday I went in to buy him some new food, since I had heard Purina is not all that great for puppies. I saw a lot of the brands that are mentioned on this forum, but had no idea which one to go with. I asked the clerk to help me out, and the first thing is said was Royal Canin for German Shepherds because it is good for their sensitive stomachs. The bag has a German Shepherd on it, and he told me he definitely recommends that. The bag was around $55, and I figured I rather go expensive, yet know that Ace is getting good quality food. Just wondering if someone can give me some insight on this. Was it a good choice? Any other options?


Here is the website:

German Shepherd Food | Royal Canin



Thank you in advance.


----------



## whitemochi (Oct 18, 2011)

I am currently feeding my 2month old puppy RC Breed specific German Shepherd Junior. The breeder i got her from ONLY feeds RC to her dogs and pups, so I was recommended this brand. I only feed my pup RC and nothing else, no treats etc, i even use the kibble as the 'reward', this is because i found that my pup gets an easily upset stomach whenever i give her a stick to chew on.

Heres what I think to the RC breed specific GSD food...

Pros...
-Pup LOVES it, wolfs it down to the point i have to feed her little at a time, maybe in 2 bowls, and use a Kong Wobbler for feeding time.
-Since day one, she has not been 'off' her food. Once she hears the bag, she stops whatever she is doing and sits right in front of me, waiting for her dinner.
-does not leave one piece of kibble, not one crumb in the bowl.
-even my fussy toy poodle is trying to go after it

Cons... (still trying to figure out if its to do with food)
-possibly because she is over eating, but she does produce some soft stool, however, since i got her from day one she has already been producing soft stool... will be vet checking her tomorrow during her 2nd vac
-she has been vomiting BUT mainly liquid, sometimes bits of food would come out, could possibly be drinking too much water or the excess acid/stomach fluid needing to come out during morning.

other than all the above i cant think of anything else.

I still have 2 bags left to go through! i am thinking of trying to switch to an all natural dog food (wainwrights hypoallergenic or james wellbeloved) and see if RC is the cause for loose stools? i hope its not because i also bought an 18kg bag of Maxi junior RC food which was on offer!


----------



## GizmoGSD (Jul 18, 2011)

i am currently feeding my 3 month old gsd Innova large breed puppy .. low calcium and phos % ... that RC food seems interesting ... but having some analysis like other good food provide would be great , so we could see calcium % and more ...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Royal Canin isn't my favorite food, but more importantly the GSD food isn't recommended for puppies.

From the link you posted:


> German Shepherd 24
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Notice their note that it is for dogs over 15 months old


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

I have an adult dog on RC Osteo/Digest formula. We're happy with it.


----------



## chester (Sep 29, 2011)

I use RC german shepherd 30 puppy food. 24 is for adult dogs and the 30 is for puppies


----------



## Rodney83 (Nov 14, 2011)

Ive been feeding my Puppy RC for about 2 months now and he likes it. He is 4 1/2 months and about 50 Lbs. Usually eats round 7 cups a day. I switched from Blue Buffalo and his skin and coat look way better, he also has less gas.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Rodney83 said:


> Ive been feeding my Puppy RC for about 2 months now and he likes it. He is 4 1/2 months and about 50 Lbs. Usually eats round 7 cups a day.


Holy cow!!!  That is a LOT of food.


----------



## Rodney83 (Nov 14, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> Holy cow!!!  That is a LOT of food.


Yeah he is a monster. Both parents are OFA excellent and the dad is a 100+ pounds. So I know he is going to be a big guy and I'm not worried about his hips.


----------



## sable123 (Jul 11, 2010)

BlackGSD said:


> Holy cow!!!  That is a LOT of food.


7 cups of RC is not really 7 cups of another. It is hard comparing food cup to cup when the RC kibbles are so radically shaped.

Have to go by weight. I doubt what he is feeding is that different when you look at weight.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Rodney83 said:


> Yeah he is a monster. Both parents are OFA excellent and the dad is a 100+ pounds. So I know he is going to be a big guy and I'm not worried about his hips.


The OFA Excellent on both parents is no guarantee he will have good hips. It is a very good thing but it is a combination of genetics and environment. Hopefully you are keeping him thin.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I did look


The caloric content of the Royal Canin 24 is 343 calories per cup (per the Royal Canin website)...So I looked...my 35 lb 18 week old** is getting 2000 calories a day (5 cups of 400 calorie Fromm LBP Gold ) and 7 cups of Royal Canin is 2401 calories...and my dog is definitely on the lean side of things. So the extra amount of dog food being fed does make sense from that perspective.

**hahaha the one people say is going to be a monster because of his paws.


----------



## Rodney83 (Nov 14, 2011)

jocoyn said:


> I did look
> 
> 
> The caloric content of the Royal Canin 24 is 343 calories per cup (per the Royal Canin website)...So I looked...my 35 lb 18 week old** is getting 2000 calories a day (5 cups of 400 calorie Fromm LBP Gold ) and 7 cups of Royal Canin is 2401 calories...and my dog is definitely on the lean side of things. So the extra amount of dog food being fed does make sense from that perspective.
> ...


Yeah i was worried about feeding him so much at first, but I've taken an apprenticeship under a guy thats been breeding/training shepherds for the last 30 years. He has been helping me keep a close eye my puppy and making sure his diet is right. I do like to get other peoples perspectives though, I'm trying to become a trainer and there is a lot of things that I need to learn.


----------



## Pepper311 (Sep 11, 2011)

Do some in depth research on dog food and you will make your head spin. In my research RC is not a high quality food. 

I have been researching dog food for a month now and picking the right one is very hard. I am going grain free next bag of dog food.


----------



## bigD103 (Oct 20, 2011)

right now im feeding my 40 lb, 4-1/2 month old pup a mix of the rc german shepherd puppy food and evo's turkey and chicken dry food. he absolutely loves it. if you look at the ingredients for evo, it puts purina to shame, which is what we fed him for the first two months we had him. luckily he doesnt have a sensitive stomach and will eat pretty much everything we throw at him. i would definitely suggest the evo as it is high in protein, low in carbs and fat, and is also grain free for the sensitive tummies.


----------



## PaulTara&Kobe (Dec 16, 2011)

Can anyone tell me how much Royal Canin I should be feeding my 10 week old male GSD? I have been feeding him 50 grams, 3 times a day plus supplementing his diet with tuna, rice, veggies etc. Looking at the packet it says he should be on 4 cups a day (over 400g), am I reading this right?
I'd appreciate any advice you can give, he looks a healthy weight by the way and went for a vaccination today, the vet said he looked fine.


----------



## gsd_newbie (Aug 23, 2011)

400g RC a day for a 10 weeks old puppy is way JUST TOO MUCH, sounds you misunderstood the instruction for feeding.


----------

